# solar panel off or while driving?



## k3nnyj (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi All
Ive just fitted 100 watt panel to my motorhome, which I found easier than i thought. after a bit of work the only teco bit i cant find out is do i leave the panel on while driving?
Any advice appreciated
Hope all enjoying our brilliant UK summer!!
Kenny:dog:


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 15, 2015)

I have 2 x 130w Panels that are on always.  It makes no difference as the regulator will cut back as the batteries become fully charged.   That is the Vehicle regulator or Solar Regulator, they both work in the same manner.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes, once fitted with the appropriate regulator they really are   ........................    Fit & Forget       :dance:

Just wipe the solar panel with a cloth and clean water once in a while to remove any dirt    :wave:


----------



## iampatman (Aug 15, 2015)

I have a fuse between my solar panel and my regulator which I pull out when driving (well, I don't actually take it out while driving obviously). I was told that if you commence driving on a sunny day and if the panel is already providing a charge to the LB the alternator will sense that charge and not send charge to LB. Don't know if that's true or not but it makes sense. So I take the fuse out before driving and put it back when I stop. If I start driving with the LB fully charged then I leave the fuse in. 
Pat


----------



## DTDog (Aug 15, 2015)

As other's have put :-

Assuming you have a regulator (and if you don't ...... get one fitted NOW!!) then solar panels should be a simple fit and forget. If it's sunny enough, you'll get power to the battery, if not, you won't!


----------



## RoaminRog (Aug 15, 2015)

Yep dead simple........ just fit and forget.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 15, 2015)

There is a chance that the voltage on the panels will be the voltage the van alternator senses and it cuts back thinking the batteries are fully charged and they are not, only affects the system if the batteries are right down.


----------



## Teutone (Aug 15, 2015)

iampatman said:


> I have a fuse between my solar panel and my regulator which I pull out when driving (well, I don't actually take it out while driving obviously). I was told that if you commence driving on a sunny day and if the panel is already providing a charge to the LB the alternator will sense that charge and not send charge to LB. Don't know if that's true or not but it makes sense. So I take the fuse out before driving and put it back when I stop. If I start driving with the LB fully charged then I leave the fuse in.
> Pat



I was thinking along the same lines but it depends what charging system do you have. I have a Schaudt Electroblock and bought the Schaudt Solar Regulator which plugs into the front of the Electroblock.
The Electroblock then manages the charge no matter which source it comes from.

Also noticed: when motorhome is unused and the solar panels have had days of charging (which obviously fully charges the leisure AND the vehicle battery) it still jumps up to 14.5Volt when I start the engine and stays there. That much for the alternator not charging when the solar panel are connected.


----------



## iampatman (Aug 15, 2015)

Teutone said:


> I was thinking along the same lines but it depends what charging system do you have. I have a Schaudt Electroblock and bought the Schaudt Solar Regulator which plugs into the front of the Electroblock.
> The Electroblock then manages the charge no matter which source it comes from.
> 
> Also noticed: when motorhome is unused and the solar panels have had days of charging (which obviously fully charges the leisure AND the vehicle battery) it still jumps up to 14.5Volt when I start the engine and stays there. That much for the alternator not charging when the solar panel are connected.



I have a Calira charging unit and cheap and cheerful regulator. 

As I said previously, if I set off driving with the LB fully charged, either from the solar panel or maybe EHU then I don't bother taking the fuse out. 

Pat


----------



## Teutone (Aug 15, 2015)

iampatman said:


> I have a Calira charging unit and cheap and cheerful regulator.
> 
> As I said previously, if I set off driving with the LB fully charged, either from the solar panel or maybe EHU then I don't bother taking the fuse out.
> 
> Pat



before I had the information of Schaudt I was considering to fit a 30A always closed relay to the solar panels and connect it to D+
So when the engine is running the relay will open and disconnect the solar panels. 
But after talking to Schaudt I didn't bother and so far so good. Time will tell.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 15, 2015)

iampatman said:


> I have a fuse between my solar panel and my regulator which I pull out when driving (well, I don't actually take it out while driving obviously). I was told that if you commence driving on a sunny day and if the panel is already providing a charge to the LB the alternator will sense that charge and not send charge to LB. Don't know if that's true or not but it makes sense. So I take the fuse out before driving and put it back when I stop. If I start driving with the LB fully charged then I leave the fuse in.
> Pat



leave the fuse in someones pulling your leg/fuse.


----------



## k3nnyj (Aug 16, 2015)

John Thompson said:


> I have 2 x 130w Panels that are on always.  It makes no difference as the regulator will cut back as the batteries become fully charged.   That is the Vehicle regulator or Solar Regulator, they both work in the same manner.



Appreciated. Just wanted to make sure


----------



## k3nnyj (Aug 16, 2015)

DTDog said:


> As other's have put :-
> 
> Assuming you have a regulator (and if you don't ...... get one fitted NOW!!) then solar panels should be a simple fit and forget. If it's sunny enough, you'll get power to the battery, if not, you won't!



Thanks for reply. Yes i do have charge controller. Job was a lot easier than i expected


----------



## k3nnyj (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks to all for your help. Appreciated:dog:


----------



## Tiny (Oct 1, 2015)

Likewise our solar panel is always on.


----------



## campertwo (Oct 1, 2015)

I have never thought of taking the fuse out when driving, whats the point? I've got fuses fitted between solar panel & controler & controller to batteries!


----------

